# LORT Battle for Middle Earth II Won't load...



## StwS

Hey,

Basically, LOTR BFME II won't get past the loading screen. It pops up with a picture in the middle of the screen, then that dissapears, and it appears again. When it appears again, it doesn't do anything. All I have is the little circle thingo spinning (meaning that the PC is 'thinking') Eventually, I get the message that vista gives you, saying that it has stopped working, and asking whether you would like to close it, debug it, etc.

I have googled the problem, and it seems to be fairly common. However, I failed to find a solution.

It seems that no-one is really sure whether it is a problem with Vista or High-End Graphics Cards.

Does anyone have any ideas? I nearly broke myself buying this game, and it doesn't even work!!!!!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Hi,

I'd say the most likely cause of the problem is Vista. Are you running the 32-bit or 64-bit version?

Click on "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and make sure you've run through all the steps listed there.


----------



## StwS

Hey,

Yeah, all of those things are done...

I am running 32-bit Vista. I should really add that to my system specs...

Anyway, I found something in a different forum, where someone managed to get it working by giving full permissions to the executable and game.dat I have done this, but it hasn't fixed the problem. Here is the link:
http://www.vistareadygames.com/showthread.php?p=459071

Any ideas?


----------



## pharoah

you could also try that in compatibility mode.


----------



## StwS

I tried that. It didn't work! I also set it to run as administrator.


----------



## pharoah

have you installed the patch for the game.

 LotR: Battle for Middle-earth 2 v1.02 Patch


----------



## StwS

Yeah, I've patched it, though I think it was to v1.06


----------



## teutoniswolf

dude I have been having the same problem for ever now! it is driving me nuts, the only difference is I have Vista Home Premium. anybody please help!


----------



## kidalot

Exactly the same problem here, I'm also on Vista Home Premium.


----------



## StwS

If anyone ever works it out, please let me know. I bought this game with high expectations: I loved the original. It has been sitting on my shelf for about 2 months now, staring guiltily at me as I played Crysis and UT3...

On a side note, I was very dissapointed with the longevity (or lack of) of Crysis, it did not last as long as I had hoped...

Regards
-Shamas the wise Shaman


----------



## kidalot

There is something you can try, it worked for me anyway

You have to add 1 file + 1 Folder in
C:\Users\(Your Username)\AppData\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files

In here you have to create a folder called "Maps" (Leave this folder empty) and add a configuration file called "options". 
To do this search for any configuartion files you have (Search for .ini file), copy it and paste it in 'My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II' folder
Next rename the configuartion file to "Options" 
Open the configuration file (you can view it with notepad) and delete its contents so it's completley blank.

Add these in the "Options" file

AllHealthBars = yes
AmbientVolume = 81.000000
AudioLOD = Low
Brightness = 78
FlashTutorial = 0
GameSpyIPAddress = 86.2.97.5
HasSeenLogoMovies = yes
IdealStaticGameLOD = Low
MovieVolume = 70.000000
MusicVolume = 78.000000
Resolution = 1152 864
SFXVolume = 88.000000
ScrollFactor = 64
SendDelay = no
StaticGameLOD = High
TimesInGame = 64
UseEAX3 = yes
VoiceVolume = 100.000000

and save

I got this from a forum, but I can't access the page anymore, it explains it better

http://www.vistareadygames.com/showthread.php?t=91820&page=3

Good Luck


----------



## teutoniswolf

Hey man I can't find the maps file anywhere can you let me know how I can find it or make one?


----------



## kidalot

You have to Create a folder and name it as "Maps" in this directory: 'C:\Users\(Your Username)\AppData\Roaming\My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files' 

Keep the maps folder empty


----------



## antobwfc

I have un/installed the game 3 times now and came accross this idea 3 times now
But everytime i look i dont seem to have a folder called \AppData\

Help!!


----------



## antobwfc

Ok i sorted that out but now i cant find the \My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files 
even if i do a complete search


----------



## kidalot

For me the "My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files" folder is located within the "Roaming" folder. 
The "My Battle for Middle-earth(tm) II Files" folder is where you can tweak options and where your game data is saved, i'm guessing it's created once the game is installed. 
This is where I read it should be and where it's located on my hd, I don't know anymore than that.


----------



## antobwfc

ok so i uninstalled it and installed it again but im still not seeing it do i have to create it?


----------



## kidalot

I'm sorry I don't know what to suggest

Have you checked out this link yet

http://www.vistareadygames.com/showthread.php?p=459071


You might have to register but there are a lot of good suggestions on that thread, that's where I got my info.


----------



## Breakshot

kidalot you sir are a legend...
game wasn't working for me, did what you said works sweet now


----------



## rbm504

Yes kidalot kudos to you. Works perfectly for me now too, except the game doesn't seem to want to close, have to open task manager to close it. Small price to pay tho


----------

